# [SOLVED] Ipod Touch 2g Authorization problem



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Last week was forced to reinstall my entire W7 operating system and so lost my itunes list. It IS on my ipod. When I tried to synch it warned me it would erase the ipod and replace with music in itunes--it currently does not have my library. How do I restore it? I cannot find the backup.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Ipod Touch 2g Authorization problem*

Hello Arthur Fox,

If your Itunes was set to "Auto Sync" I believe Itunes automatic syncs the library on Itunes to your Ipod (Deleting songs currently on your Ipod). I hate it as well.

You could use a free Itunes alternative such as: Free iTunes alternative - Manage iPod iPhone without iTunes

Drag all your songs off your Ipod, and import them into Itunes (File > Add Folder to library)

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ipod Touch 2g Authorization problem*

This will tell you how to get music from your iPod to your computer.

How to transfer music from an iPod to your computer | How To - CNET


----------

